# Flash videos play really choppy



## JiggyG1 (Jan 22, 2006)

I just can't figure it out. I have an old PC (P2 350 with 256 ram -- Win2K Pro) and my flash videos run so choppy (even in a smaller screen). My P4 at work can play them no problem. What baffles me is that I'm able to play avi's (movies) in fullscreen with no slowdown whatsoever on my old PC. It's obvious that flash videos require a faster CPU in order to run smooth. Why is this? I was so surprised to see my avi files play in fullscreen with no hiccups.

Can someone explain why flash vids are CPU hogs?? What's the difference between avi's and flash vids?

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi JiggyG1 :wave:

I am not exactly sure, why flash videos are CPU hogs. I am guessing that maybe your flash needs to be reinstalled. Try reinstalling your flash player, but yes Flash has been known to be a CPU hog. I believe it is from the programming and how it is set up in the designer. Like I said I am guessing on this and am not really sure. Also for the differences are that they are just in 2 different formats.

AVI's are Microsoft Video files while FLV's are in the Adobe Flash Player Flash Video Format. It is just they are encoded differently.


----------

